# Desplomarse con calma



## takashimiike

Buon giorno a tutti!


Los olivos se arremolinaban sobre las laderas de algunas lomas suaves que parecian desplomarse con calma sobre un pequeno llano cuajado de flores."


Cosa vuol dire in questo caso il verbo "desplomarse"? Avevo pensato in un primo momento che queste colline declinavano a valle... ma quel "con calma" mi fa pensare che sono sulla strada sbagliata.

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Neuromante

Crollavano mite?


----------



## King Crimson

Direi ..._che sembravano_ _declinare dolcemente_.


----------



## takashimiike

@King Crimson: è quello che avevo pensato anche io... ma perché allora perché quel "parecian"?


----------



## King Crimson

Perché queste colline davano l'impressione (parecian) di declinare, calare verso il piano. Ma non sono sicuro di aver capito la tua perplessità...


----------



## takashimiike

Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi meglio... 
Partendo dal presupposto che declinare vuol dire, tra le altre cose, abbassarsi gradatamente, per quale motivo una collina "sembra" declinare? Quel che voglio dire è che una collina declina o non declina verso il basso... non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi...


----------



## Neuromante

"Desplomarse" no es"declinare", es "crollare". Un edificio que se desploma, crolla, no "declina" o "calla", sr va al suelo a cachos matando al que pilla por medio. Se trata de un oximoro para señalar la sensación de masa gigantesca y pesada de las colinas.


El desplome de la banca
El desplome de una tarta de boda
El desplome de la credibilidad del partido X
Crollo
Crollo
Crollo


Pardiez


----------



## King Crimson

takashimiike said:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi meglio...
> Partendo dal presupposto che declinare vuol dire, tra le altre cose, abbassarsi gradatamente, per quale motivo una collina "sembra" declinare? Quel che voglio dire è che una collina declina o non declina verso il basso... non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi...



A rigore hai ragione, ma si tratta di una descrizione poetica, non di un'indagine geognostica né di un trattato di logica. Vogliamo lasciare un po' di spazio alla libertà narrativa?



Neuromante said:


> "Desplomarse" no es"declinare", es "crollare"



No, "crollare" non ha senso riferito a una collina, soprattutto perché è seguito da "con calma". In questo caso va bene "declinare", fidati Neuro.


----------



## Neuromante

Manco in spagnolo ha senso che una colina crolli/se desplome. E tanto meno con il "con calma".
A volte tentate di trovare senso nella traduzione quando l´originale non la ha.


----------



## Necsus

Tra i significati di _desplomarse _vedo anche _sparire_, che funziona decisamente meglio con 'sembrano/davano l'impressione', no?


----------



## Neuromante

¿"Desplomarse", "Sparire"? Debe ser un significado muy localista, o anticuado, jamás lo he oído.

O alguno de los intentos por destrozar el idioma por parte de la academia en los últimos años


----------



## King Crimson

Neuromante said:


> A volte tentate di trovare senso nella traduzione quando l´originale non la ha



Ripeto, non stiamo parlando di un testo scientifico, quindi più che "non avere un senso" direi che è "interpretabile"Comunque credo che takashimiike abbia un buon numero di opzioni tra cui scegliere, quindi deciderà lui come vuole tradurre "desplomarse (con calma)".


----------



## Necsus

Il Tam Laura lo fornisce come significato figurato:
► [v prnl] ● 1 constr strapiombare ● 2 (_también _fig) crollare ●  |  _la pared se ha desplomado_: è crollato il muro 3 svenire, venir meno ●  |  _al oír la noticia se desplomó_: ascoltando la notizia svenne 4 fig crollare, *sparire *●  |  _las viejas tradiciones se desploman_: le vecchie tradizioni crollano.


----------



## takashimiike

Probabilmente opterò per declinare o degradare. Grazie a tutti per i consigli!


----------

